# Weekend stopover in Manchester



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we are probably going to a show in Manchester in mid October, I can find sites to stay at ok, but they are all 10-12 miles away, just wondered if anybody knew of a pub in Manchester that would let us stay over the weekend?

Don't mind joining Britstops or Motorhomestopover etc. if they have one, but its got to be inside the M60 ring.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winnie*

If you were in something smaller, you could have used our drive.

I will have a think and ask around for you.

TM


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112106.html*

try great jackson st car park 
have stayed a couple of weekends last year


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I am sure that I remember reading a post on here a long time back about a car park very close to the MEN arena..
Some van owners had stayed overnight after going to shows there.

Google shows Great ducie st and "boddingtons carpark"...

Not sure if this is any help.. :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mentioned*



tonka said:


> I am sure that I remember reading a post on here a long time back about a car park very close to the MEN arena..
> Some van owners had stayed overnight after going to shows there.
> 
> Google shows Great ducie st and "boddingtons carpark"...
> ...


I mentioned that last time but got no feedback.

There is another car park closer to the Mancunian way that may be some use.

Medlock Street Car Park (Hulme Street)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

The Carousel  Is on a bus route into Manchester.

It is about 5 miles To Manchester from there.

You could ring and ask could you park your campervan in the car park if you ate in the pub?

TM


----------

